# physicall fitness for reserves



## rocket65 (26 Jun 2005)

hey i was wondering about the physicall fitness test for teh reserves im sure i can take anyhting they throw at me like the pushups the situps the running stuff like that beacuse i do that everyday in football but im a bigger guy and i cant do chinups im not sure if you have to do chinups to join the reserves ive heard yes and no can you please clarify this and tell me what u guys did when u took the physical fitness test thanks , rich


----------



## kincanucks (26 Jun 2005)

The physical fitness entrance standards are the same for both the reserves and the regular force.  All your questions can be answered here with a little effort on your part:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103978.html#msg103978


----------



## Beast 77 (28 Jun 2005)

I want to know the same thing. I can do all the requirements, except chin-ups. What happens if I go to basic training and can't do the minimum? I'm female so I'm supposed to be able to do 3. Why aren't they a part of the physical test? Not that I want to be.


----------



## -rb (28 Jun 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> The physical fitness entrance standards are the same for both the reserves and the regular force.   *All your questions can be answered here with a little effort on your part*:
> 
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103978.html#msg103978



Have you tried the link above as suggested? :


----------

